# America........is this true?



## mitchezz (Nov 8, 2015)

Have you really never tasted this delicacy?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...Aussies-social-media.html?ito=social-facebook

My sister makes the World's Best Ever Sausage Roll and we have them at every family gathering.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2015)

I never heard of sausage rolls until I moved to the UK.


----------



## IKE (Nov 9, 2015)

They look really good.......wish I had a few sitting in front of me now with my morning coffee.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2015)

Very easy to make a batch too, and economical.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 9, 2015)

Canadians eat them often. I grew up with them, and still make them frequently, particularly at Christmas.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 9, 2015)

Sure looks good to me.  Don't even have to try them to know I'd like them.  Bring 'em on! 

 We have sausage biscuits.  Does that count?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's the American version.. made with cocktail wieners and crescent rolls..  called "Pigs in a Blanket"


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Here's the American version.. made with cocktail wieners and crescent rolls..  called "Pigs in a Blanket"



QS I used to make ^ for my kids's birthday parties...also made them with cocktail sausages.

A real sausage roll is so much better.....you can make them with plain sausage mince or add grated vegies and herbs and spices. Our local cake shop has usually run out of them well before lunchtime as all the tradies eat them for morning tea or brekkie. I always wonder why they just don't make more.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 9, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Sure looks good to me.  Don't even have to try them to know I'd like them.  Bring 'em on!
> 
> We have sausage biscuits.  Does that count?



Dunno Nancy....never seen one!

My niece is now living in USA so no doubt I'll get to hear about your local delicacies.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 10, 2015)

They look wonderful!  I've heard of them in movies and such, but never tried any.  We don't have them here.  Maybe I'll make some at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 10, 2015)

I've tried sausage rolls a few times and I can easily live without them.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, Annie, as a rule I'd rather have a party pie. But some home made ones are very good.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 10, 2015)

The secret is the pastry.......has to be puff or flaky pastry.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2015)

I love(d) sausage rolls, if it wasn't for the meat in them I would have them every day!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> QS I used to make ^ for my kids's birthday parties...also made them with cocktail sausages.
> 
> A real sausage roll is so much better.....you can make them with plain sausage mince or add grated vegies and herbs and spices. Our local cake shop has usually run out of them well before lunchtime as all the tradies eat them for morning tea or brekkie. I always wonder why they just don't make more.



Your version certainly looks better and I'm sure taste much better too.... I'm just showing the only thing we make here..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

This easy one has been going around FB the last few days

1
                    Bisquick Sausage-Cheese Muffins

 1 cup of Bisquick 
 1 lb 'cooked' sausage

 
 4 eggs, beaten 
 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

 (or your favorite cheese) 

 Preheat oven

 to 350°F 
 Mix together, pour into a Muffin Tin, (sprayed with non-stick spray).
 Bake 20 minutes, and dive in ♥


----------

